# The Great Cabled Pumpkin - knit



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

The pumpkin patch never had it so good as when The Great Cabled Pumpkin arrived!

Knit this bit of whimsy in between projects. It knits up quickly and will be a fun addition to your seasonal decor.

$3.00

New pattern discount: 50% off with the coupon code CABLESFORPUMPKINS through October 5, 2016. No refunds if you forget to use the code.

This pattern has been thoroughly test knitted. NOTE: patterns for the vines and leaves are not included in the pattern, but there are plenty of patterns for those on Ravelry.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-great-cabled-pumpkin


----------



## sandy7777 (Dec 1, 2015)

those are fantastic I love them. Really good job.


----------



## sandy7777 (Dec 1, 2015)

What did you use for the form? Or did you just stuff them?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sandy7777 said:


> those are fantastic I love them. Really good job.


Thanks! A bit of silliness for the season!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sandy7777 said:


> What did you use for the form? Or did you just stuff them?


They are stuffed. : )


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

They are lovely and fun


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Really neat, like the different colors


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Vey nice! The vine and leaves add a nice touch!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I tried to buy this pattern but it gives me two patterns instead of just only the pumpkin so the total cost is much higher even with the 50% off.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely and fun


Thanks!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Viwstitcher said:


> Really neat, like the different colors


We had fun with colors during testing. LOL!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

kusumbudhwar said:


> Lovely


Thanks you so much!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Really nice


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

patocenizo said:


> I tried to buy this pattern but it gives me two patterns instead of just only the pumpkin so the total cost is much higher even with the 50% off.


I see that you bought two patterns. My guess is that the Beach Memories pattern was already in your shopping cart, so when you added the pumpkin, the cart thought you were purchasing both of the patterns since it was the same designer.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Grandma11 said:


> Really nice


Glad you like it!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Festive and lovely!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Rainebo said:


> Festive and lovely!


'Tis the pumpkin season! LOL!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Very nice, like the ornate appearance of the pumpkin.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

peacefulknitter said:


> Very nice, like the ornate appearance of the pumpkin.


Thanks so much!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks! A bit of silliness for the season!


Great job Sandy. Like how you cordinated the vine with it too! ????


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very cute. :sm24:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Naneast said:


> Very cute. :sm24:


Thanks!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Just bought it...thanks for the discount!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jeanne63 said:


> Just bought it...thanks for the discount!


My pleasure! Have fun knitting your pumpkin! Thanks!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Really love these pumpkins! Gorgeous!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Love these.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

gramknits said:


> Really love these pumpkins! Gorgeous!


Thanks so much!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Roses and cats said:
 

> Love these.


Glad you like them!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Love it! I'll probably make one or two for my daughter's mantle. No problem with the coupon code working.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

StellasKnits said:


> Love it! I'll probably make one or two for my daughter's mantle. No problem with the coupon code working.


Thanks! It has been a fun day with everyone's great comments on the pattern!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Yummy! really lovely :sm02:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Gypsycream said:


> Yummy! really lovely :sm02:


Thanks! I'm getting so many great comments. What a fun knit this is!


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi, just ordered your delicious pattern. Fingers are itching to start it but have to go out today. Maybe later. Thanks for the discount. Willie


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks so much, Willie! Enjoy this beautiful day!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

So cute, Elizabeth.
I love the addition of the vine & leaf on the white one.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So cute, Elizabeth.
> I love the addition of the vine & leaf on the white one.


Thanks! Kath did a great job on that white one! It is so cute!


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Love the cables!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

GoodyTwoShoes said:


> Love the cables!


Thanks! A bit of added festive cheer to the pumpkin!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Lovely! Well done!


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Here is my pumpkin. I was using stash yarn so there are three different colors. Need to make leaf and curly cue. I enjoyed making this pattern and will make one in orange also. Thanks for doing this pattern. Willie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

The three colours worked out very well together!
Lovely job! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Williesied said:


> Here is my pumpkin. I was using stash yarn so there are three different colors. Need to make leaf and curly cue. I enjoyed making this pattern and will make one in orange also. Thanks for doing this pattern. Willie


This worked great with the three colors. I love the striped top. Thanks so much for knitting this!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice - and great for the season!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks! Lots of folks are getting these knitted now. Fun!


----------

